# Qi Xl



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

As a big fan of QI, I'm wondering why BBC 1's version of QI is now called QI XL on BBC 1 on TiVo's listings. QI was shown in a short version (billed on Sky's crappy EPG last week as QI, barely 23 minutes of content) for BBC1 and then in a 45 minute version on BBC2 as QI XL.

TiVo seems to now think that the BBC 1 version is also now called QI XL... with the same programme description as last week's later programme I guess.

I suspect not as the BBC 2 version is MUCH longer than even a 30 minute slot would allow.

I guess this is the slow decline in the TiVo listing services. 

The loss of valid sugguestions was the big trigger for me, alas.

Sad to say, I no longer use my TiVo, barely even on a weekly basis any more. Had they invested even in a freeview or freesat solution, I'd have been there.

RIP TiVo in the UK 

I held the flag high for TiVo even before they launched in the UK in the early days when when I worked for BBC R&D - but I now feel high and dry.

Sorry about the lack of new channel logos - if people still want the service - let me know. I just don't need them myself any more as I just don't use the silver box under the telly any more that much. It probably won't be there much longer...


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> The loss of valid suggestions was the big trigger for me, alas.
> 
> Sad to say, I no longer use my TiVo, barely even on a weekly basis any more. Had they invested even in a freeview or freesat solution, I'd have been there.
> 
> ...


Whilst I hardly use my Tivo linked to my Sky HD box, except as a way of searching for future programmes because of its still superior facilities, my Freeview Tivo is still used a great deal: forget about suggestions (I get far too far behind with my recordings to worry about their demise) and focus on wishlists - I just couldn't cope without them, although I suppose one day I will have to.

I am sure I am one of many who go on to the Forum from time to time to scroll down in the vain hope of the mention of series 3 in the UK; I'll continue to do so but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! New SP created!

I have seen videos of what tivo can do in the States and am so envious, but have to say that, even now, I am so grateful for what tivo still does over here.

When I had a V+ installed recently, the engineer was was in awe of actually seeing a tivo in operation. I showed him search and setting a SP then did it over PC, then streamed a file over the network and extracted it to PC. As I was doing this, I really wondered why I was so keen to want to have a new machine that couldn't do the same things.

He understood why I was so keen to keep my old V box and was hoping to get another tivo. Yes, I still have tivo running with the V+!

Sorry to read between the lines, aerialplug! I miss logos for the new channels. I have tried to make my own but they always seem to report being in the wrong format or something similar


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

It's listed as QI XL on freesat too. I spotted it tonight whilst looking on the guide!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing, also. It's listed as QI XL on the broadcast Freesat EPG.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Looks like the variation between Have I got News for you and it's extended repeat the following day.

The BBC site continues to call it QI in both instances but the Freeview EPG stamped on my last recording was QI XL.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006ml0g/upcoming


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

The title sequence for the Saturday night BBC2 version said QI XL (if anyone noticed ).


----------

